# You can make a difference



## sparkle (Feb 24, 2004)

I am posting this not to upset people, but to help educate i guess.. so here goes. I live in a quiet, family-orientated neighborhood. My one neighbor had 2 cats a dog and a rabbit. The one one cat, a supposed to be white but now matted and grey male, was always on my porch. I would feed him and had no problem with this, but my neighbor did. I didnt even know he had another cat until I went to take Bum ( i named him that since i never knew his real name) back home. This is when i saw an extremely disturbing sight. There was a child's pool full of water and my neighbor with something black and squirming held under the water. Still holding Bum, i asked him what in the world was going on to which he replied "none of my business". I told him that if I was seeing what i thought i was he should stop doing what he was, hand over the animal, and never have contact with either me or the cats again. This was the response... He stood up, holding a sopping wet, limp and shaking black cat, glared at me, threw the cat across the pavement breaking her shoulder, and stated that i can have the f**kin mange.I was very angry and upset. I took both cats back to my home and called the local police and the humane society. I wanted to ensure that this person could never harm another animal. After a long and grueling process, my neighbor was fined and sentenced to community service. He now has another dog. I am told theres nothing I can do to stop him from owning pets, which is upsetting to me because i know he is abusing the dogs now. The cat that was being drown, I have in my home. Some of you may have read my other post about Blackie peeing on the bathroom floor, well that is her. Her shoulder has healed, but there is still a lump on it. The vet says it was from a old injury, not from being thrown across the pavement. The other cat, Bum, I am sad to report did not survive. He was so malnurished. The vet did all he could. The educational bit of this post is that if you see someone abusing an animal, do not hesitate to report it to your local authorites or the humane society.The city i live in, alot of people dont do this. You may not think you are making a difference, but you are.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know from what state you're posting, but here that would be a felony.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

My only advice would be to continue contacting the authorities, whomever they may be. It may take multiple fines, but at least they will eventually learn that doing that is - at least - expensive. And that someone is watching...


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Sparkle,

If you suspect that this individual is still abusing his pets, get on the phone and call the proper authorities. Wear them out with your calls. Squeaky wheels always get the most grease, so squeak loudly and often.

Because you can continue to make a difference.

Sheesh, people picking on pets is one of those "hot buttons" for me. :x 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Call the local humaine society again and complain this is serious abuse, I'm sorry but the police etc. wouldn't just stand by and let this happen to a human why should they let it happen to an animal it is disgusting the way ppl treat their pets, good for you for sticking up for these defenceless babies.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Sparkle, thank you for sticking up for those poor defenseless animals, I wish more people were like you. What a heartbreaking story.  
I agree with Mike, people who abuse animals just get to me. :evil:


----------

